
Tootdon App sends a copy of every post to a central corporate server - djsumdog
https://pleroma.site/notice/9jJjkzRibF8QB97JkO
======
ar0
Just note that this is nothing new and has been discussed extensively a year
ago. They say it is to implement full-text search and toots will be removed
after a month:
[https://mstdn.jp/@tootdon/99759644880024717](https://mstdn.jp/@tootdon/99759644880024717)

If their statement is (still) true, it also means that the original post is at
least imprecise insofar as they do not send _every_ post to a central server
but only public ones.

------
vosper
Tootdon is a client for Mastodon. Mastodon is a social network that's sort of
like Twitter.

In case (like me) you didn't know what this was about.

~~~
djsumdog
Mastodon isn't a social network. It's a client/web app to the Fediverse,
distributed social network for which there are many different implementations
(Pleroma, Misskey, Pixelfed, PeerTube, et. al.) which communicate via the
ActivityPub protocol (over HTTP).

------
cjslep
Some alternative clients:

Fedilab, Mast, Tusky. I use Tusky myself.

~~~
cyphar
Twidere lets you use both Mastodon/ActivityPub and Twitter (so you can cross-
post tweets/toots).

~~~
wowaname
Sadly it's unmaintained, but since I like it lots more than the alternatives,
I'm hoping to fork it and pick up development in my free time.

------
TheChaplain
Shame, it was one of the better apps.

For alternatives I'd recommend Tusky. It's not perfect but does the job and
the source is available.

------
teaneedz
As a tootdon user, and somewhat privacy conscious, what are the details?
Specifically, what is the tootdon parent doing wrong with posts?

As a Mastodon client, the UX is one of the best for iOS that I've used. Search
works as one would expect search to work.

I'd like to know what the "evil corp" is doing to warrant the action
described.

------
vokep
So this is a Mastedon instance?

huh....honestly seems comfy, and feels like how I wish twitter was. I might
actually join this thing.

~~~
detaro
It's a pleroma instance (a different project using the same protocol as
Mastodon, so compatible with it and a bunch of other projects)

------
kitotik
Bummer. That that was the most usable iOS client I’ve found. Back to Amaroq I
guess.

~~~
SOLAR_FIELDS
I had downloaded this app a month or so ago in interest of checking out
Mastodon since it was the best UX I could find. Glad I never got around to
using it. Thanks for the alternative recommendation.

------
MoronInAHurry
Why is this a problem? Isn't it the nature of federation that a copy of every
post gets sent to... a ton of different servers?

~~~
kungtotte
It's a problem because it's not part of the social contract of AP federation.

------
swiley
Why will apple not allow an fdroid on the iphone?

~~~
dcbadacd
To keep their walled garden, they say "for security" of course.

